# the perfect wine



## Emmanon82

Hi everybody. Would you tell me, please, how to say correctly in Hungarian : "The perfect Hungarian wine, please"?

Köszönöm.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Unless it's an expression, it'd be "A tökéletes bor, kérem".


----------



## cajzl

When ordering something I should use the accusative case:

A tökéletes magyar bort kérem.

And why the definite article? I should say: 

Egy tökéletes/kiváló/nagyszerű magyar bort kérek. = _Some perfect/excellent/splendid Hungarian wine, please!_


----------



## barbiegood

If it is really about ordering wine, I would say something like "I want your best Hungarian wine."

"A legjobb magyar borukat kérem!"


----------



## Emmanon82

Thank you, thank you, folks. I`m really not sure about the article  , but it`s not about ordering  wine. I need help with  poetry, just one line, and it`s a situation  when somebody _proposes_ _you  _his best wine .

So, what should it sound like?


----------



## cajzl

It changes the situation. So the wine is in nominative and the word "please" has a different meaning (please - kérek/kérem = _I ask/beg/pray/demand_).

In this case: please - *tessék = *_if you please/here you are_

A tökéletes magyar bor, tessék.

I am not sure about the article. So wait for Barbie's suggestion.


----------



## barbiegood

Hmmm...
Cajzl is right with the translation.
My only issue is how natural it sounds. Right now it does not sound like a full sentence. But then again, I don't know what comes before, and what comes after this line.

First of all, I would put the "Please" part in the beginning of the sentence.

If it is formal, I would say something like
"Parancsoljon, a tökéletes magyar bor."
Which means, something like "you demanded, so here is the perfect Hungarian wine", but it is really not a demand, only a term we would use.

Or I could say:
"Tessék. Itt a tökéletes magyar bor..."
Here you are, the perfect hungarian wine.
Still it only lives in a dialog situation, because it still does not sound like a full sentence. (I only can explain this in a weird way, but in Hungarian you don't need to have a verb in a sentence, because we assume it, yet it sounds more proper because right now you only acknowledged the existence of the wine.)

"Itt hozom a tökéletes magyar bort. Tessék."
Here I bring the perfect Hungarian wine. Here you are.. - this sounds really bad in English, but that is the real translation. Mind you, these sentences really all mean the same, which is what you originally requested.

If you could give me some clues about what is said before, or after, I could be more of help.


----------



## Emmanon82

You see, my goal is adding an ethnic element to the verses written in my native language( Ukrainian) So the sentence should not be formal , rather poetic. 
The context before the line: the stranger has lost his way. Thirsting, he sees a jug on the road (a mirage) and "a voice from above" is talking to him- here I should use the phrase about this "Hungarian wine".


----------



## barbiegood

Then I would go with the translation from Cajzl. 

A tökéletes magyar bor, tessék.


----------

